# Flowering Kale



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 4, 2008)

ISO is flowering Kale good to eat????? I have access to a great deal of it


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 5, 2008)

Elsewhere on this site I've seen mention of the edibility of flowering/decorative kale.


----------



## simplicity (Jun 5, 2008)

I have eaten it.  It's okay.   I thought it was bitter, more of an colorful accent to a salad, than a tasty one.

One thing to be mindful of is that it was grown to be an ornamental plant.  If it was purchased in a plant nursery, who knows what junk they put on it to look good?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks all I will not cut and eat


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2008)

I purchased some in our grocery store, in the produce section. I used it as a base to set the crown roast from my avatar on. That pictue in my avatar is what we ate for supper. The kale was eaten. It is edible. But treat it as you would radichio or any other salad ingredient with a bitter flavor componant. Don't let it dominate. Let it accent the other flavors. vinager/oil type salad dressing help even out the flavor of this colorful veggie.

There is a picture of that roast somewhere in the picture section of DC, under Goodweed of the North pictures.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

